# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Конкурс Педагогического мастерства IN-KU > "IN-KU Amazing Dance " Конкурс хореографических постановок "Танцевальное Созвездие" >  Первый онлайн Конкурс хореографических постановок "Прощальный Бал"

## Symeon

[IMG]http://*********ru/1429967m.jpg[/IMG]

*ГОЛОСОВАНИЕ ПОЛЬЗОВАТЕЛЕЙ ЗАВЕРШЕНО!*

----------


## Symeon

> *Возрастная категория 3 - 5 лет*
> *Танец "Веселые поварята"*

----------


## Symeon

> *Возрастная категория 5 - 7 лет*
> *Танец "Цыганский"*

----------


## Symeon

> *Возрастная категория 5 - 7 лет*
> *Танец "Выпускной вальс"*

----------


## Symeon

> *Возрастная категория 5 - 7 лет*
> *Танец "Цветы и Бабочки"*

----------


## Symeon

> *Возрастная категория 5 - 7 лет*
> *Танец "Детсадовская полька"*

----------


## Symeon

> *Возрастная категория 5 - 7 лет*
> *Танец "Китайский"*

----------


## Symeon

> *Возрастная категория 10 - 17 лет*
> *Танец "Полонез"*

----------


## Symeon

> *Возрастная категория 10 - 17 лет*
> *Танец "Алые паруса"*

----------


## Symeon

> *Возрастная категория 18 лет и старше*
> *Танец "Обезьяна и зеркало"*

----------


## Symeon

> *Возрастная категория 18 лет и старше*
> *Танец "Цветы"*

----------


## Symeon

> *Возрастная категория 18 лет и старше*
> *Танец "Узоры"*

----------


## Symeon

> *Возрастная категория 18 лет и старше*
> *Танец "Прощальные звуки скрипки"*

----------


## Symeon

> *Возрастная категория 5 - 7 лет*
> *Танец "Барбарики"*

----------


## Symeon

*ГОЛОСОВАНИЕ ПОЛЬЗОВАТЕЛЕЙ ЗАВЕРШЕНО!*

*Предварительные итоги конкурса по возрастным категориям:*

*3 - 5 лет:* *"Весёлые поварята"* - *21 голос*;
*5 - 7 лет:* *"Китайский танец"* - *22 голоса*;
*10 - 17 лет:* *"Полонез"* - *11 голосов*;
*18 лет и старше:* *"Обезьяна и зеркало"* и *"Прощальные звуки скрипки"* - *по 7 голосов*

*Напоминаю, что последнее слово в определении Победителей конкурса "Прощальный Бал" и его Лауреатов остается за авторитетным Жюри. Его решение, которое и будет окончательным итогом творческого соревнования, будет опубликовано 1 сентября 2010г.*

----------

